
Gmail developer says Google Chrome OS will fail - jeremyjarvis
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/gmail-developer-says-google-chrome-os-will-fail-915745
======
spooneybarger
This title is horribly misleading ( it is from the original article ) and has
little to do with what was actually said. Saying you think something will be
merged w/ another product isn't saying you think it will fail.

